# The Public School System...



## Wraith (Jan 17, 2018)

The simple fact is the school systems in many countries are pretty much indoctrination centers. What they take away from someone in terms of time and effort, tax dollars and paychecks does not outweigh either what they deliver as a service or product, or the damage that is done. Many people have abandoned the public school systems for private schools, home schooling, or California dungeons.

There are three challenges.
1: - Make a curriculum for kids grade 1 through 6.
2: - Make a curriculum for kids grade 7-8 (maybe 9 if you belong to a country that groups those kids in this bracket.)
3: - Make a high school curriculum.

Other nations are doing better than these cesspools. Some deliver better education, some deliver less indoctrination.
What kind of subjects would you have taught that isn't being taught? What would you remove?
Are there are any notable figures you would have help set up class structures?
Can you come up with a superior version of various religious schools, if that's your thing?

What problems could you solve, in discipline of students and teachers as complaints on both sides are many? How would you handle parents?


I know this is a lot of questions, so answer one or as many as you want.


Some examples: -
-- I would have Thomas Sowell do a lot with critical thinking and economics. Walter E. Williams would also be pretty good. As silly as it is, _maybe_ if we can get past the $10 personality tests someone like Jordan B. Peterson would be the school psychologist.
-- Economics is a big thing for me. I think it can help determine whether someone succeeds and fails in life.
-- Also I would add a pair of pastors for the religious thing who aren't charlatans and such. Yadda, yadda.
-- NO DEMOCRAT UNIONS. If there is unfair treatment of employees, it needs to be investigated better. The current the National Education Administration is cancer. They don't give ass about the damage they have done.
-- NO LEFTY TEACHERS OR STAFF, NOT EVEN THE JANITOR. I don't care if it's some libertarian whatever, just as long as those that failed are not allowed to ruin another generation of kids' lives. If you want to have a school run by losers, school voucher time.
-- School vouchers. Because why should you be forced to purchase a failed product or service? When Pizza Hut continually fudged up their service, I stopped going to them. Why must I pay for the pensions of these nogoodniks?
-- NO PENSIONS. Leave that for the private sector.
-- FULL DISCLOSURE OF ALL SCHOOL EMPLOYEE SALARIES. So no more whining when the average guy is making like- $35,000 in a community and a teacher whining about their salary is topping $75,000 (which does happen)
-- DEATH PENALTY FOR ALL SCHOOL STAFF THAT SEXUALLY MOLESTS A CHILD UNDER 13, AND A HEAVY PRISON SENTENCE FOR OTHERS.
-- No feminism, SJWs, anything.
-- Wendy's catering for the cafeteria. 



Spoiler



Okay, that one is mostly for me.


-- Standardized tests graded by people off campus to see if the students are actually learning. There has to be a wall of separation to minimize possible cheating.
-- Cell phone / internet blockers in school during class time. You wanna make a call? Use a land line. You want to use internet? Not on your phone, you won't. Pay attention, childrens.
-- No text books written by people with left leaning agendas, and no other texts books with errors. (Difficult, but possible.)

School sucks, how would you personally fix it?


Power Level NOTE: - I had a friend who went through high school and one time wanted me to look at some English work he had completed. I was already way out of school, and he wanted me to take a look at it. He wasn't competent at a 4th grade level, yet they graduated him for years without giving a damn, something that bothers me as this is a rule and not an exception. (I think Mister Metokur, who wanted to be a teacher actually mentioned this in one podcast he did a long time ago.)
The lost potential of people bothers me greatly. It's another form of unnecessary suffering and I wondered what could be done to fix it. I'd love to hear your opinions on things.

And if you think this isn't an issue? Detroit. Chicago. Los Angeles, etc...


EDIT: - Last minute edition, how would you make your school system competitive with places like ol' Nippon?



Spoiler



I'll be running for President in 2024. Vote for me! Vote for change! Vote for Wraith!


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 17, 2018)

I ain't reading all that.


----------



## Wallace (Jan 17, 2018)

Make parents actually give a shit about their kids' education. That would fix a bunch of problems.


----------



## Gooseunderscore (Jan 17, 2018)

I failed chemistry twice and still managed to graduate early. 

That shouldn't be able to happen.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 17, 2018)

There needs to be a major effort through out the entire K-12 system to get kids thinking about what they want to do in their life and put less focus on the whole "if you don't go to a 4 year university you will amount to nothing" shtick.

Also there needs to be mandatory basic Econ classes with price ceilings, floors, etc. so we can have slightly fewer people talk completely out of their asses.


----------



## escapegoat (Jan 17, 2018)

Wallace said:


> Make parents actually give a shit about their kids' education. That would fix a bunch of problems.



This is pretty much all of it.




Dirt McGirt said:


> .
> Also there needs to be mandatory basic Econ classes with price ceilings, floors, etc. so we can have slightly fewer people talk completely out of their asses.



My school did this, and the people I graduated with are all still morons.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jan 17, 2018)

What's the punchline?


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 17, 2018)

Quit telling every kid that they're college material. They're not, and you're wasting everyone's time by prepping them for a post-secondary education path that they'll likely never take (or succeed at). Teach them how to maintain a reasonable debt:income ratio, how to make sound long term investments, and solid, real-world life planning skills. Critical thinking and logic courses would be nice too.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jan 17, 2018)

I don’t know in general but the high school I went to spent so much on sports and very little on other subjects. Don’t do that. You only need a field and some equipment, not three entire buildings and facilities that go unused.


----------



## OhGoy (Jan 17, 2018)

ban all blacks

the US IQ would skyrocket without 'em


----------



## escapegoat (Jan 17, 2018)

A Welsh Cake said:


> I don’t know in general but the high school I went to spent so much on sports and very little on other subjects. Don’t do that. You only need a field and some equipment, not three entire buildings and facilities that go unused.



Jesus Christ, _this_. 

Have you see this?

They blew _60 million_ bucks on a badly constructed high school stadium.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 17, 2018)

Lol the high school I graduated from not only expanded the building but built a WHOLE FUCKING INDOOR STADIUM. Wasn't the added classroom building enough? Apparently not.

Critical thinking for sure, if you bitch and moan about being bored in class all day this is probably linked to a mismanaged area of critical thinking, a lot of basic assignments that barely add up to a fraction of real world skills don't encourage critical thinking enough but who cares right? We all suck at math again later on in our adult lives so fuck it.


----------



## Wallace (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm not sure how beneficial teaching critical thinking and economics would be, seeing as how we're talking about teenagers here. They're not exactly masters of sound judgement. 

I honestly don't think there is a way to save education without some seriously radical overhaul. It's mostly a prison for teens nowadays.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jan 17, 2018)

More practical skills-based classes. Bring back shop class and Home Ec. Building basic skills will give kids the ability to survive on their own once they get kicked out into the real world. That'll stop or at least help reduce a lot of other problems in their tracks--early-onset diabetes from living on shitty instant food, tanking your finances because you don't know how to balance a budget, etc. It's really the kind of thing you ought to be learning from your parents, but a lot of kids don't have parents with the skills or time, so ..

Also, don't put up with students getting violent. Back in Momma Slowboat's schooldays at St. Private School of the Incurably Speddy, we had a special room--yes, lined with rubber--for students who lost their shit and started trying to attack people or throwing furniture. Lock them in the rubber room for thirty minutes where there's nothing to do but hit the padded walls, and they burn themselves out without causing a distraction to the rest of the class.


----------



## Wallace (Jan 17, 2018)

Slowboat to China said:


> More practical skills-based classes. Bring back shop class and Home Ec. Building basic skills will give kids the ability to survive on their own once they get kicked out into the real world. That'll stop or at least help reduce a lot of other problems in their tracks--early-onset diabetes from living on shitty instant food, tanking your finances because you don't know how to balance a budget, etc. It's really the kind of thing you ought to be learning from your parents, but a lot of kids don't have parents with the skills or time, so ..



Unfortunately, classes like Home Ec and Shop tend to be more expensive, and won't help kids pass standardized tests. Liberals want top-rate education for their kids, but they're not willing to pay for it, in either money or parental involvement time.


----------



## Guy_Incognito (Jan 18, 2018)

Wallace said:


> standardized tests


This was a mistake. Lead to teachers "Teaching to the Test" as a way to game the system rather than have a more comprehensive and holistic learning experience.

I never understood why learning was behaviorally conditioned in children to be absolutely boring. They literally delineate between times of learning and fun with stuff like reading exercises then recess then back to boring ass writing exercises. With all the creativity in vidya games these days, you'd think they'd have better methods in intertwining entertainment and education in order to condition children during their developmental stages to enjoy learning; to release dopamine everytime they pick up a book or learn new math skills. Let's face the facts: entertainment is a HUGE part of being an adult. Might as well accept that and develop kids to expect to learn something while they're being entertained.

Shit, the funnest time I remember in school was playing Oregon Trail and Super Number Munchers on Apple IIs and Macintoshes. That was a hit for everyone and we learned stuff.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 18, 2018)

Guy_Incognito said:


> This was a mistake. Lead to teachers "Teaching to the Test" as a way to game the system rather than have a more comprehensive and holistic learning experience.


"Will this be on the test?" is the worst statement that has to be made in classrooms across the US.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 18, 2018)

Schools should focus a lot more on students learning some kind of trade. Since that helps people go further if they at least have skills. It's a shame so many people in the education field ignore this.


----------



## Wallace (Jan 18, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> "Will this be on the test?" is the worst statement that has to be made in classrooms across the US.



I always responded to that question with "It is now!"when I was teaching.

Pearson Education got a huge payday from NCLB. If you want to look at the reason why everyone teaches to tests, look there.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jan 18, 2018)

Wallace said:


> Unfortunately, classes like Home Ec and Shop tend to be more expensive, and won't help kids pass standardized tests. Liberals want top-rate education for their kids, but they're not willing to pay for it, in either money or parental involvement time.



I didn't know that about the expense, but sadly, it makes sense. I never saw a life skills class until I was moved to the privately-funded crazy school, where part of the stated goal of the institution was to get the students functional and able to live in the real world. Well-behaved students could also work small jobs around the school (helping put up posters, tidy the classroom, etc.) to earn money, so there was an incentive to be good.

... starting to think we should just reform the American educational system along special education lines.


----------



## escapegoat (Jan 18, 2018)

I really don't think this is a liberal-conservative thing at all. I have lived in blue states, and very red states, and sort of middling states, and the schools are pretty much garbage everywhere, in pretty much the same ways. It's an "Americans of all stripes tend to be positive-thinking, narcisssistic anti-intellectuals" thing.

Lake Woebegone, basically. It's a joke for a reason. No one wants to think that they have kids who aren't above average, and who really aren't trying, because what is constantly modeled to them is that it's the schools job to make learning "fun" and "engaging" (and therefore easier),  and if something doesn't come easy they just don't have that "talent," and that technology will just soothe over any missed spots, and that the _real _skills are all social-networking and athletic-leadership skills.  And, so you should never have to endure anything hard or boring or old-fashioned or excessively abstract. And anyone who ever _asks _you to endure difficult material, who does not grade on a curve, is just doing it to be _mean_.


----------



## Draza (Jan 18, 2018)

Integration was a mistake


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 19, 2018)

From my personal experience, you just can't seem to do very much outside of the very strict regulations they put on educators, at least for high school educators. There's way too much red tape. I get why you'd not want every fuckup to stand in front of children but if we allowed the teachers to shake up the system a bit more instead of only focusing on competences, we might actually be able to get teenagers to _enjoy_ learning.

I assume that problem is very different in America though.


----------



## Draza (Jan 19, 2018)

Here's one way to improve the public school system


----------



## John Titor (Jan 21, 2018)

escapegoat said:


> Jesus Christ, _this_.
> 
> Have you see this?
> 
> They blew _60 million_ bucks on a badly constructed high school stadium.


The hell? My school's stadium wasn't even that big. Is 18000 seats that necessary?


----------



## Wallace (Jan 21, 2018)

John Titor said:


> The hell? My school's stadium wasn't even that big. Is 18000 seats that necessary?



It's Texas. High school football is serious business, especially if its a feeder school for some of the big names in college football.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 21, 2018)

If I could change one thing instantly, double the salaries of all STEM field teachers.

If I could do another thing right after that, laugh in the faces of the shitty teacher unions that have prevented this from being done for decades.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jan 22, 2018)

Add basic personal finance to math classes.


----------



## magikarp (Jan 24, 2018)

Pickle Inspector said:


> Add basic personal finance to math classes.


I actually took a Career Math class in my senior year of high school. We learned how to do taxes, how to write and balance checks, shit relating to hourly wages, retirement funds, it was really helpful and definitely made things easier when I transitioned into college and became more financially independent.

I feel pretty bad for kids who didn't have it as decently as I did in high school. It wasn't perfect but classes like that put me in the right direction.


----------



## Ceci (Jan 24, 2018)

Education in the states isn't just an issue of the school themselves, but of the culture as well. Unfortunately, lots of American kids just don't give a fuck about their education, they go to high school to slack off for 7 hours and smoke weed. Countries like Japan and Korea have high student averages on tests because their cultures promote academic success way more than it ever was in the states.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jan 24, 2018)

Ceci said:


> Education in the states isn't just an issue of the school themselves, but of the culture as well. Unfortunately, lots of American kids just don't give a fuck about their education, they go to high school to slack off for 7 hours and smoke weed. Countries like Japan and Korea have high student averages on tests because their cultures promote academic success way more than it ever was in the states.


I wonder if doing something as basic as publicly posting exam or even test results in highschools like they do in Japan might encourage students to do better, although for others I'm sure it'd be triggering since they're so used to the 'Everyone's a winner' mentality.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Jan 25, 2018)

Plenty of money already goes into the public school system in America.  In fact, the USA spends the most on education in the world.  What happens is that bureaucratic organizations siphon most of the money and funnel it into related businesses, like textbook suppliers.  If you really want to improve education, you need to cut the bureaucracy to a meaningful size and focus on subverting various political organizations that profit of the tax funds, such as teacher unions.

Considering nearly everyone agrees on having a better education, the true problem is that lawmakers are usually in bed with the profiteers.


----------



## Wallace (Jan 25, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> Plenty of money already goes into the public school system in America.  In fact, the USA spends the most on education in the world.  What happens is that bureaucratic organizations siphon most of the money and funnel it into related businesses, like textbook suppliers.  If you really want to improve education, you need to cut the bureaucracy to a meaningful size and focus on subverting various political organizations that profit of the tax funds, such as teacher unions.
> 
> Considering nearly everyone agrees on having a better education, the true problem is that lawmakers are usually in bed with the profiteers.



On a related note, I would like to cordially invite Pearson Education to eat an entire bag of dicks.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jan 25, 2018)

Public employee salaries are already disclosed in my state, are they not in others?

Whenever I see people whining about how much public schools suck, I assume they're either 15 or grew up somewhere incredibly shitty. I went to a public high school and it was pretty good. Partly because it produced alumni who grew up to be successful and then donated lots of money. 

The problem with American education is poverty and anti-intellectualism. You can add shop and econ and Jesus and Ayn Rand, and it won't help.


----------



## escapegoat (Jan 25, 2018)

RadicalCentrist said:


> Considering nearly everyone agrees on having a better education,



This is not really true. People approve of the idea in theory, but no one actually wants to have to put in the effort it would actually require.

People want the schools to be "better," in some vague way, but no one wants to actually sit around and do the homework with the kids. No one wants to hear that they will have to pull more time out of thier asses to accomplish it. No one wants their kid to be challenged in a way that will bring their GPA _down_. Etc.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Jan 25, 2018)

escapegoat said:


> This is not really true. People approve of the idea in theory, but no one actually wants to have to put in the effort it would actually require.
> 
> People want the schools to be "better," in some vague way, but no one wants to actually sit around and do the homework with the kids. No one wants to hear that they will have to pull more time out of thier asses to accomplish it. No one wants their kid to be challenged in a way that will bring their GPA _down_. Etc.


Funny you should say that.  Home-schooled students have supplanted public school students in metrics all across the board, including academic performance and test scores.  Considering the education level of the parent isn't important, and the taxpayer spends $11K per student vs a parent spending $600 on their kid.  So parents who actually do care are by far the best teachers.  Of course, the biggest question is whether this is due to the decline of public education or are people actually using the wonderful learning potential of the internet.

As a limited time shitpost bonus, have a Harvard entrance exam from 1869.  Notice the bare minimum requirements of: Latin, Greek, and knowledge of Virgil and Caesar's Commentaries.


----------



## DrunkJoe (Jan 26, 2018)

A big start would be dismantling the grip unions have on our public schools.  Cut the salaries of admin and increase the salaries of good teachers.  Also most importantly parents need to fucking care.  They just don't care in the same numbers as past generstions.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 12, 2018)

Ceci said:


> Education in the states isn't just an issue of the school themselves, but of the culture as well. Unfortunately, lots of American kids just don't give a fuck about their education, they go to high school to slack off for 7 hours and smoke weed. Countries like Japan and Korea have high student averages on tests because their cultures promote academic success way more than it ever was in the states.


they also have some of the highest suicide rates in the world


----------



## sperginity (Feb 12, 2018)

Law is not on the poll, but I think every kid needs a basic education in the law. I mean a practical education so that it doesn't cause kids to become litigious ninnies, like emphasize what a gamble court is, how often judgments go unpaid, how much it costs to get a lawyer, how much better rich people do in the legal system, etc. The average person is totally unaware of when their boss or landlord is breaking the law, or when a search is illegal. People don't know how divorce works until they get one, or how to check if their business dealings are legal. Most people who have a medical malpractice case don't know it and just bankrupt themselves, letting shitty doctors maim lots more people. It's crazy. An informed citizenry would seriously cut down on the number of scumbags abusing their power. Having high school kids sit in on small claims court for a day would be hugely educational, for instance.


----------



## sperginity (Feb 12, 2018)

DrunkJoe said:


> A big start would be dismantling the grip unions have on our public schools.  Cut the salaries of admin and increase the salaries of good teachers.  Also most importantly parents need to fucking care.  They just don't care in the same numbers as past generstions.


How do you measure who is a good teacher though? All we really have is standardized tests, and when the pressure increases it just makes teachers cheat on behalf of students. Dismantling the union might help or hurt, cant say for sure until a better measurement is in place.


----------



## DrunkJoe (Feb 13, 2018)

sperginity said:


> How do you measure who is a good teacher though? All we really have is standardized tests, and when the pressure increases it just makes teachers cheat on behalf of students. Dismantling the union might help or hurt, cant say for sure until a better measurement is in place.



Unions in service based areas don't reward execellence.  They pretty much keep everything to a certian lower standard.  The measure of importance is time served instead of actual compentence and skill.  There was a story years ago about the Californian teacher of the year getting laid off.  That is pretty dumb, they literally said your the best in the State but since you havent been here long here is the door.  So we are not rewarding the good teachers, bad ones who get enough time in are hard to get rid of.  As a system that is not very conductive to breed a lot of success.  There are still truly great teachers out there but their talents are not properly rewarded.


----------



## Cuck Shack (Aug 16, 2020)

Since the Articles & News thread about one school's lunacy sparked a long discussion about public school, I figured that the topic could use its own thread. So what complete nonsense did you, people you know, or the kids these days go through in public school?

Did your teacher attempt to indoctrinate you politically? Did you see someone piss themself because they weren't allowed to go to the bathroom? Suspended for making a gun gesture with their hands? Assaulted by gigantic tards roaming the halls? As for the current day, what do you think about very young children being taught about trannies?  What about kids getting fatter and wrongly diagnosed with mental disorders because of recess cuts and pushing six year olds to do algebra?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 16, 2020)

Lol, school is for fags.


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 16, 2020)

Dismantle them. No more schools.


----------



## Orion Balls (Aug 16, 2020)

The public school system... Is entirely dependant upon its elementary level studies. When High School teachers have to take time to retrain basic English and Mathematical skills, the system gets fucked.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 16, 2020)

Cuck Shack said:


> Since the Articles & News thread about one school's lunacy sparked a long discussion about public school, I figured that the topic could use its own thread. So what complete nonsense did you, people you know, or the kids these days go through in public school?
> 
> Did your teacher attempt to indoctrinate you politically? Did you see someone piss themself because they weren't allowed to go to the bathroom? Suspended for making a gun gesture with their hands? Assaulted by gigantic tards roaming the halls? As for the current day, what do you think about very young children being taught about trannies?  What about kids getting fatter and wrongly diagnosed with mental disorders because of recess cuts and pushing six year olds to do algebra?


English class did a whole thing about being pro-gun control and even promoting Jim Jeffries' shitty stand-up surrounding it around the time of the Parkland shooting.


----------



## Montalbane (Jan 12, 2022)

Get parents to care, stop pretending college is the only way to live a good life. 
Get the trannies and pedos out. 
Stop using standardized tests as a measure for everything.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 12, 2022)

At this point I'd just encourage people to homeschool.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 12, 2022)

Honestly I don't think the public school system can be saved. It's basically a fucking prison for people who did nothing wrong. Not to mention they punish bullied kids for defending themselves so, fuck 'em.

The Prussian model, one size fits all system is outdated and doesn't do shit to prepare anyone for life, nor a post-industrial economy. Smart kids are lumped in with retards and dumb obnoxious ones who don't want to learn take away from the ones who do.

The problem is more prevalent in American inner city schools but those fuckers don't wanna learn anyway. Enjoy your "education" while you can, because you're gonna be hopping in and out of institutions for the rest of your life after that.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 31, 2022)

A budget for the school in my district is broken down in the following ways - 50% athletics, 25% Special Ed, and the rest for actual academics lol.  I'm not making this up.

Public school education is what you make of it.  An intellectually curious kid will get something out of the experience, possibly even transfer schools to a place with more advanced classes.  An idiot is gonna idiot lol.  The real point of public school everyone seems to be missing is the social aspect.  Navigating professionalism (classes) with friends and social circles, learning that balance and patience, that all takes place at public schools, and simply cannot be replicated in home schooling.

And the school day is too long!!  Omg 8 fucking hour days?  That's insane for a young person.  5 hours a day with a one hour lunch break and then E.C.s and jobs encouraged for the free afternoons.


----------



## Moja Zemlja (Jul 31, 2022)

Bring back the Tripartite System. Comprehensives do a good enough job at teaching everyone their ABCs, 123s and other shit but it tends to be at the cost of the more intellectually minded kids who would previously go to grammar schools, technical schools have the obvious benefit of letting you better nurture and grow your own native pool of people in the STEM field as well as again letting the more intellectually minded be separated from the common plebs.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Jul 31, 2022)

I wouldn't, school is a stupid way to teach the vast majority of subjects and it's absurd to be leaving your children with strangers for the vast majority of their childhood. Kids should just be put together, and taught about whatever interests them, until they hit puberty at which point the men can go into some line of work, become someone's apprentice or continue studying whatever it is that interests them with whoever else is interested.


----------



## rules of nature (Jul 31, 2022)

behavioral swamp thang said:


> A budget for the school in my district is broken down in the following ways - 50% athletics, 25% Special Ed, and the rest for actual academics lol.  I'm not making this up.
> 
> Public school education is what you make of it.  An intellectually curious kid will get something out of the experience, possibly even transfer schools to a place with more advanced classes.  An idiot is gonna idiot lol.  The real point of public school everyone seems to be missing is the social aspect.  Navigating professionalism (classes) with friends and social circles, learning that balance and patience, that all takes place at public schools, and simply cannot be replicated in home schooling.
> 
> And the school day is too long!!  Omg 8 fucking hour days?  That's insane for a young person.  5 hours a day with a one hour lunch break and then E.C.s and jobs encouraged for the free afternoons.


When I was born my parents moved into a house with a lot of schools within walking distance. By the time I was ready to start kindergarten the city shut down all those schools in favor of frfr we bussin all dem kids to one giant campus in the middle of nowhere. Looking back at it, all the dumb fucking politicians who fucked me out out of a better education because they could save money by just shutting down all the schools. 

Every neighborhood had an elementary, middle, and high school, the reason my parents moved to the town i grew up in was precisely because of the schools, because they were in walking distance of the house they bought. And when they shut the schools down, they couldn't move. I had to get bussed an hour each way every day to receive an improper education since the school was so big there was no way teachers could spend enough time with individual students. 

And you want to know what the funniest part of all of this is? It took two decades for the town to recover from the schools closing down, entire neighborhoods died, families moved closer to the new school, the population declined, you know what happened? They shut down the new school too! They replaced it with a fucking charter school only a couple years after I left. We had manufacturing businesses leave because of it, section 8 fucking left, they demolished perfectly good schools two times in my life because they wanted to hire less teachers and have them teach more kids. This wasn't a small town, at least 200 kids were in my grade when I graduated. My state is fucking retarded and thinks shutting down schools is a good idea.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 31, 2022)

rules of nature said:


> When I was born my parents moved into a house with a lot of schools within walking distance. By the time I was ready to start kindergarten the city shut down all those schools in favor of frfr we bussin all dem kids to one giant campus in the middle of nowhere. Looking back at it, all the dumb fucking politicians who fucked me out out of a better education because they could save money by just shutting down all the schools.
> 
> Every neighborhood had an elementary, middle, and high school, the reason my parents moved to the town i grew up in was precisely because of the schools, because they were in walking distance of the house they bought. And when they shut the schools down, they couldn't move. I had to get bussed an hour each way every day to receive an improper education since the school was so big there was no way teachers could spend enough time with individual students.
> 
> And you want to know what the funniest part of all of this is? It took two decades for the town to recover from the schools closing down, entire neighborhoods died, families moved closer to the new school, the population declined, you know what happened? They shut down the new school too! They replaced it with a fucking charter school only a couple years after I left. We had manufacturing businesses leave because of it, section 8 fucking left, they demolished perfectly good schools two times in my life because they wanted to hire less teachers and have them teach more kids. This wasn't a small town, at least 200 kids were in my grade when I graduated. My state is fucking retarded and thinks shutting down schools is a good idea.


Oh for sure.  The big city closest to me ended accreditation for high schools.  Wanna know what that means?  When you graduate you don't get a diploma.  You have to take your GED exam instead.  Tons of beautiful historical schools have become abandoned buildings for crust punks and schizos, parents are leaving the city en masse, and an entire kid's school career amounts to a hill of beans cause they probably don't even know they need to get their GED to do pretty much anything.  Lol society is a trip.


----------



## Puff (Jul 31, 2022)

Abolish them. Seriously. They're unfit for purpose and at least in America should have always been a last resort if you can't afford private school or don't have time to homeschool.
If you're going to keep them, make compulsory schooling only until like.... 8th grade? Just get the basic skills and a quick brush over of western civ. We're talking math up to basic algebra, reading, writing, and the highlights of history. 
If you NEED to keep high school, make it a tracked system where most (use aptitude not IQ, but generally anyone under 120 IQ) go to vocational/skills based training, some do higher education that's fairly specific to a particular field, and a tiny minority who have money to burn and the brains for it do the "liberal arts education" where you learn a bit of everything and throw in some philosophy.


----------

